# Korean cucumber pickles



## powerplantop (Nov 21, 2009)

I just finished my first batch of Korean cucumber pickles. I boiled 9 cups water, 1 cup rice vineger, 2 cup salt and 2 cut up apples for 40 minutes. Add 5 pounds kirby cucumbers and let cool. Keep in fridge for one day. 







After one day boil brine again for 10 minutes, let coo,l pour back over cucumbers. Place back into fridge.






After seven days they are ready to use.


----------



## powerplantop (Nov 21, 2009)

I used two of the Korean cucumber pickles to make Oijangajji Muchim.

Sliced pickles very thin, added Korean hot pepper flakes, 1 clove of minced garlic, chopped green onion, chopped green chile pepper, ½ ts honey, and ½ ts sesame oil.


----------



## justplainbill (Nov 22, 2009)

Looks good.  Thanks for the detailed instructions.  Am anxious to try next cucumber season.


----------



## GrillingFool (Nov 22, 2009)

Sounds interesting!
Do the apples stay in with the cukes or are they discarded?


----------



## powerplantop (Nov 22, 2009)

GrillingFool said:


> Sounds interesting!
> Do the apples stay in with the cukes or are they discarded?


 
Good question, I missed a step. 

They get taken out and discarded.


----------

